# Five Pawns Mix



## VandaL (8/1/15)

I have some VG liquid from Skyblue, was hoping to mix it into my various Five Pawn 18mg liquids to bring them down to 6mg. I know it's quite an easy mix 30ml five pawns to 60ml of vg and bobs your uncle 6mg juice. My question is will it kill the taste of the five pawns juices or will it just slightly mute it. Should I go with a go with 45ml of vg which should make it 9mg.

Also would it be required to steep for a week or two before its good to vape? (1hr in an USC should do it?)


----------



## Andre (8/1/15)

I have diluted Bowden's Mate down from 24 to 18 mg and from 18 to 12 mg, with PG without discernible loss in flavour for me. From 18 to 6 is quite a way down so do not know. Why do you not try a small lot first, let it stand for at least 24 hours and test? Maybe ditlute with 50/50?


----------



## Ollie (8/1/15)

its like anything bro... the more you dilute, the less flavour you will get out of the mixture.

Think of it as a glass of oros, the more water you add, the weaker it gets.

your best bet would be to get 2 x 30ml bottles of 0 nic and add that to keep the exact flavour...


----------



## VandaL (8/1/15)

Andre said:


> I have diluted Bowden's Mate down from 24 to 18 mg and from 18 to 12 mg, with PG without discernible loss in flavour for me. From 18 to 6 is quite a way down so do not know. Why do you not try a small lot first, let it stand for at least 24 hours and test? Maybe ditlute with 50/50?


18 - 6 is the same jump you took from 24-12  I didn't purchase any PG just 3 bottles of VG. I think taking it down to 9mg might be ok?

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Andre (8/1/15)

VandaL said:


> 18 - 6 is the same jump you took from 24-12  I didn't purchase any PG just 3 bottles of VG. I think taking it down to 9mg might be ok?


No, I did not put it clearly enough - I had a bottle of 24, which a took to 18. Recently I had another bottle of 18 (not diluted), which I diluted to 12. Never diluted from 24 to 12. Also bear in mind Bowdens has Mint, which I think can take a bit more dilution.
Yes, try the 18 to 9 - many on the forum dilute quite severely, but it is a personal taste thing, which is why I suggest you do a say 10ml test lot first. Looking forward to your impressions.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## VandaL (9/1/15)

Had about 12ml of Grandmaster 18mg, filled the 5pawns bottle up with vg. Let it sit in a USC for about 1hr with the heat on. Seems to be a perfect 6mg now with HUGE clouds and the flavor is may 5-10% less which is almost nothing since Grandmaster packs so much flavor


----------



## Andre (9/1/15)

VandaL said:


> Had about 12ml of Grandmaster 18mg, filled the 5pawns bottle up with vg. Let it sit in a USC for about 1hr with the heat on. Seems to be a perfect 6mg now with HUGE clouds and the flavor is may 5-10% less which is almost nothing since Grandmaster packs so much flavor


Ah, thanks for reporting on that - good to know! And even better on the purse.


----------



## VandaL (9/1/15)

Andre said:


> Ah, thanks for reporting on that - good to know! And even better on the purse.


Lol yeah, buy a 30ml bottle of 18mg and make 90ml of cloud juice while retaining the same amount of flavor.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

